# VLC doesn't play 3gp sound



## slugger (Dec 28, 2006)

I find that VLC Player does not play sound from 3gp files. It plays the video without problem but not the sound. I also checked if the audio channel ahd been disabled, but it did not help. It plays the sound of tyhe format without a hitch.
Can any body tell me how i can hear the soud in VLC. Currently I use GOM player to hear the sound


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 28, 2006)

i'm facing similar problem with "DivX" files. when i play them on DivX player, only "Left Speaker" works, but if i play it on VLC player, it works normally (both l/r speakers work)


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 28, 2006)

slugger said:
			
		

> I find that VLC Player does not play sound from 3gp files. It plays the video without problem but not the sound. I also checked if the audio channel ahd been disabled, but it did not help. It plays the sound of tyhe format without a hitch.
> Can any body tell me how i can hear the soud in VLC. Currently I use GOM player to hear the sound



CHECK THIS
*www.videolan.org/vlc/features.html

VLC player is not made for playing 3gp sound..


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 28, 2006)

3gp videos runs on media player classic very well..try it.


----------



## joelf15 (Dec 29, 2006)

use quicktime to play 3gp with sound....vlc only does the vid part!!


----------



## 47shailesh (Jan 20, 2007)

install KLM codec pack
www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Mega_Codec_Pack.htm

it rocks


----------



## Pathik (Jan 20, 2007)

yup klite is the best codec pack...


----------

